# Pee Wee Huffy - This Poor Bike!



## partsguy (Jan 26, 2017)

'59 Huffy Belair, all original bike. With tacky Pee Wee crap glued to it!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Peewee-Pee-...953627?hash=item2a79e9375b:g:IJgAAOSwo4pYiP8b


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 26, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 26, 2017)

I've seen worse Pee Wee bikes, and there are those who love them.  Th fins on the headlight do look a little messy.


----------



## Boris (Jan 26, 2017)

A perfect waste of a $75 bike.


----------



## phantom (Jan 26, 2017)

I like it...not for me at $2,200 . Certainly doesn't make me sad though.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 26, 2017)

I just hate seeing any nice original men's bike butchered for parts to save junk bikes or put together as a kooky, overpriced custom like this. At least it's reversible! Even if it is a $200 1959 Huffy


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Intense One (Jan 26, 2017)

Gaudy, definitely overpriced but in its own way, kinda cool and goofy looking.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 26, 2017)

Oh my gosh, gag me with a spoon.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 27, 2017)

At least it was just a Huffy.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 27, 2017)

Gaud! I'd rather buy a Donald Duck Bike and let the neighbors make fun of me. Better to look like a way over the hill big kid than a total weenie,perv


----------



## phantom (Jan 27, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> Gaud! I'd rather buy a Donald Duck Bike and let the neighbors make fun of me. Better to look like a way over the hill big kid than a total weenie,perv



 Well then that's probably exactly what you should do. For me I quit caring what someone else's perception may me quite some time ago.


----------



## kreika (Jan 27, 2017)

I dare somebody to do a wheelie...."How would like your buns sliced,sir?"


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 27, 2017)

You know,I should have taken a second to think before I wrote my above reply. I'm an old kid of the 60's. Pee Wee stuff wasn't on my radar and I remember thinking he was a dufus over his legal troubles. However,I also remember how cool he  was to the kids much younger than me. I'm sure he still has a following, judging by these bikes and the price of his toys that pop up. Hey,I still like most of the TV characters from my youth.So,Sorry if I offended anybody out there,my fingers were in motion before my brain was engaged.


----------

